# Grizzled Mantis



## mantiscraze (Jul 26, 2011)

Subadults? Wingpads. Caught an earlier instar a while back, didn't notice the colors (other than green) on them.
































Must be the season. Able to catch (wild) a few of these. If you are interested, let me know.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 26, 2011)

I want some. ABSOLUTELY NOTHING in my area, except the occasionally "freed" Chinese mantis I let go. And even that's rare. I guess it comes with living in the city.


----------



## mantiscraze (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 26, 2011)

Gorgeous mantis! Great pics too!!


----------



## Malti (Jul 26, 2011)

damn wish these where in europe...maybe an ooth?


----------



## mantiscraze (Jul 27, 2011)

Ready to molt!






HDR version to highlight the colors!


----------



## RevWillie (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful mantis!

Did the colors get brighter after the molt - like a snake's colors do?


----------



## Idolofreak (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice! Love the HDR colors! Wish I had some G. griseas in NE.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 7, 2011)

Cool species!


----------



## mantiscraze (Aug 13, 2011)

Here is a brand new ADULT male!


----------



## mantiscraze (Aug 13, 2011)

Decided to look for some more and found this subadult pair


----------



## mantiscraze (Aug 14, 2011)

Wings fully developed!















pm if you are interested in this adult and or the subadult pair.


----------



## mantiscraze (Aug 19, 2011)

Female grizzled mantis is a lot rarer than the male. Even rarer is a female adult grizzled mantis.


----------



## mantiscraze (Sep 7, 2011)

Here are some *normal *mating pics


----------



## gripen (Sep 8, 2011)

stunning species.


----------

